
Ask HN: Is Inbox Zero worth it? - hartator
I&#x27;ve been doing Inbox Zero for a good year. (Archiving or actioning emails once or twice a day). Not sure if it&#x27;s worth it. I feel I am spending most of my day archiving emails instead of just glancing the overall view and picking what to work on. I also feel it gives the wrong sense of dopamine as you are getting most of it when you reach Zero instead of when you are getting actual work done. Curious to hear anyone thoughts on this?
======
rajvosa07
I used to keep that up and thought it essential to survival, but I lost the
battle. Instead, I've created alternate methods to make sure I don't miss the
important stuff. I use Polymail for most of my email which allows me to snooze
emails for a few hrs, days, a month, etc. and resurface them as if they were
new at a better time. I also file away very important emails into folders /
tags depending on the system so I can find them more easily.

------
hknd
I got introduced to this in my first week at Google and using this for
multiple years now, with multiple work accounts and multiple personal gmail
accounts. (multi inbox, labels, filters, aliases, etc)

Can't think of going back tbh, really like it. One think I'm doing is checking
emails quite a lot instead of just once/twice a day tho.

------
Nextgrid
I guess it depends on how many emails you get? I receive one or two a day that
need actioning and can jump on them pretty much immediately. Everything else
is unsubscribed or filtered out by rules so I don't even see them. Works well
for me so far.

